# CB Radio Lingo for Log Trucks?



## Billy_Bob (Oct 14, 2005)

Around here (Oregon), when you first turn onto a logging or U.S. Forest Service road, and they are logging in the area, there will be a sign which says: CB Channel 7, or CB Channel 1, or whatever channel.

These dirt/gravel roads are narrow and have plenty of blind curves. So the idea is that logging trucks going up/down the hill will announce their direction and where they are located (mile marker). 

For example; if you are going up the hill, then you can listen on the particular CB channel and pull over (a good idea) before you “meet” the log truck on the road which is going down hill.

If they are logging in the area, should pick-up trucks also announce their location?

What is the lingo/protocol/etc. for this?


----------



## Gologit (Oct 16, 2005)

*log truck cb*

I wish more people would ask this question. Listen for awhile and find out where the trucks are. As a rule the loaded truck has the right of way and even other trucks will give way to them. Keep your radio transmissions short and to the point. If a loaded truck is coming down just let them know that you"ve found a wide spot and you're out of the way. The other trucks will hear this and they'll appreciate it...you'll certainly get more smiles and waves than single-fingered salutes.


----------



## clearance (Oct 17, 2005)

The logging trucks always have the right of way, loaded or not, do you want to argue with a huge rig with 12' bunks hauling a load of logs bigger than your house? All vehicles should announce they are there and what direction they are headed "loaded" always means coming out of the bush and "empty" means going into the bush. Typical speach -" loaded pickup, mile 18" or "empty fuel truck, mile 12" Logging trucks never say "logging truck", they just say loaded or empty and where they are. If you are an empty pickup at mile 18 and you hear " loaded mile 19", it means get out of the way and say "pickup, in the clear at mile 18" Then watch him go by, at least thats how it works up here. Be carefull, drive slow with your headlights on and yield to all logging equipment, coming or going.


----------

